# reading timing marks on crank pulley



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

ok this is going to sound really really really stupid but how do you read the timing scale on the crank pully? whats the value between the notches? i just advanced my timing and want to make sure i got it right because im not sure i did


----------



## greensentra (May 22, 2002)

Start from the left when you face the pulley.
It starts from -5 (negative five) from the farthest notch on the left then
5, 10, 15 etc... five increments. check the repair manual for it.
So is like this -5, 0, 5, 10, 15 etc... hope this helps.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

thanks green sentra! i thought this was the scale so i did it right! its just that now in nuetral when i rev the engine at about 4500 rpm it look like its not burning all the fuel, a little white smoke comes out. i put my hand over the exaust pipe for a few seconds and it smells like gas.


----------

